# Thomas?



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Would this work on a regular layout?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thomas-Tank...676677?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2eb83fae05


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Never heard of that brand - they do say it's N-scale (which is very popular in Japan along with Z-scale) Probably not DCC.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah they show it on a regular piece of track. Not DCC I would say. Wonder if you could put a decoder in it. Or if the Analog function of the zephyr would run it. I have read bad things about burning up trains with the analog part. I just want to get my kid a thomas to run. Not a necessity but would be cool. Wonder if I could take a thomas body and put it on another dcc frame?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Anything can be done with some work. NIMT on here does DCC conversion work. I'd be willing to bet he could put a N or Z-scale decoder inside it (don't think sound would fit in there though) but you could always put a speaker and power pick-ups in Annie or Clarabel to add sound.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a link to add DCC to the Tomix N scale Thomas engine:
-Art
http://www.tcsdcc.com/public_html/Customer_Content/Installation_Pictures/N_Scale/Tomix/thomas%20the%20tank%20engine%20m1/tomix_thomas_the_tank_engine_m1.htm


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice link! 
Shew I dont know if I would tempt it.. I am not too handy with electrical. Doesnt look too difficult but. I will definately have to figure out a way to do it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It is a fairly high end N scale model train. Tomy is the parent company, and they have been in business for years.
If your going to run it on a DCC layout you going to need to find someone like me to convert it to DCC, Or keep it on it's own loop or run.
It's not that expensive to convert one just takes someone with some skill to do it!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Tomy i have had some of their stuff for the Trackmaster Thomas. Good stuff.
Yeah NIMT I may have to hit you up to DCC me a thomas once I sell some more hobby stuff and get the cash.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have some of this Thomas stuff. I have had the grandkids burn up one Thomas engine and one Percy engine. Fortunately, I have an extra Thomas and a Henry Tomy engines. The Henry is the best of the lot. I bought them new from a source in Japan. I am often tempted to get rid of the rest of my locos and rolling stock and just run these. For me the trains are a toy, not a modeling exercise. The Henry engine is the best steam loco I have ever had in N Scale.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice to hear.. I will definately be picking one up when the cash comes in.


----------



## Ease (Jan 13, 2012)

I have that Thomas set exactly.. its works great... Tomix is an awesome brand.... next to Kato in my opinion.... 

Search for Tomix Track Cleaning on ebay if your looking for an awesome "automatic" means of cleaning your track...

Oh and I deal with that seller "Plazajapan" constantly.... -good people


----------

